# Words and phrases to banish



## Jack K (Jan 10, 2013)

So, with the New Year the folks at Lake Superior State University have released their annual list of hackneyed words and phrases that, due to overuse, ought to be banished from a careful writer's prose. On this year's list you'll find words like:
Fiscal cliff
Double down
Passion/passionate
Spoiler alert
Trending
Guru

The past few years have also included the likes of:
Viral
Epic
Wow factor
Just sayin'
Man cave
Amazing

Now it's our turn. What words or phrases would _you_ say have to go? General usage submissions are allowed, but you get more credit for offering hackneyed words and phrases from a theological, church or Christian life context—or even better, a distinctly Reformed context. An example would be something like "missional." Ouch. That one surely has to go (not because of what it stands for but because, good idea or bad, the word is overused, represents lazy writing and makes people vomit).

Got it? Let's see your submissions.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 10, 2013)

"mountaintop experience"


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

liberal


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

Let's get rid of this one and replace with something less provocative because it ain't legit:

"Unregenerate men desire God"


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

…and this one too:

"legit"


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

altar call


----------



## Jack K (Jan 10, 2013)

"I'll pray about it." (As an oh-so-spiritual-sounding hedge to avoid making a commitment)


----------



## Berean (Jan 10, 2013)

"Ground zero" used by the MSM for anything and everything.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 10, 2013)

Nouning, or verbing, or whatever you want to call taking a perfectly good noun and turning it into a verb: tasking, gifting, prioritizing, etc.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 10, 2013)

'relevant'


----------



## Matthias (Jan 10, 2013)

Anointing

The false prophets of Charismania, word faith, prosperity, etc etc want this word so bad, they can have it as far as im concerned


----------



## Matthias (Jan 10, 2013)

Thumbs up to Todd!! I can't believe I forgot about that one! relevant.... ugh


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Simply


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

flesh out


----------



## KMK (Jan 10, 2013)

"growtivation" and "contemporvant"


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jan 10, 2013)

Joshua nailed it with "I know, right?" I hated it the first time I heard it. But the second most despised on my list, "It is what it is."


----------



## Frosty (Jan 10, 2013)

This one makes me physically ill: "when God wooed me". Sounds so wimpy.

And, "salvation experience".

And, "meet people where they are". 

The concepts behind the last two aren't necessarily bad or wrong, but way overused/misused.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 10, 2013)

"Gospel-centered"

Not because I'm opposed to the concept (depending on what you mean by it), but because the phrase is overused. Find a new way to say it.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

purpose driven


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

slain in the spirit

catcher (Can't have one without the other, can we?  )


----------



## Somerset (Jan 10, 2013)

"Just" in public prayer - this may be a UK thing.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 10, 2013)

In college we called those "we just" prayers. And we just thank you ... and we just what to ask ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

"unspoken" (in relation to prayers)


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 10, 2013)

progressive, since it's a lie


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 10, 2013)

"Person of interest"

and

"significant other"


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 10, 2013)

jwithnell said:


> Nouning, or verbing, or whatever you want to call taking a perfectly good noun and turning it into a verb: tasking, gifting, prioritizing, etc.



Well, for better or worse, such is historically the natural way of language development.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, wait a minute! Some of those are still good! I'll be wearin' my six-shooter in case any o' you word sherifs come poachin' in my neck o' the woods!


----------



## Berean (Jan 10, 2013)

Somerset said:


> "Just" in public prayer - this may be a UK thing.



No, Ken, it's not just a UK thing.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jan 10, 2013)

"Literally" when it is used in a way that would NEVER lead one to assume that the speaker is speaking metaphorically.


----------



## Matthias (Jan 10, 2013)

Somerset said:


> "Just" in public prayer - this may be a UK thing.



lol.. no it is a Canadian thing as well! A hearty AMEN!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 10, 2013)

partner (when replacing husband/wife)

missional

holistic ministry


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 10, 2013)

Quiet time. I am glad that you spend time alone with God everyday, but you don't need to tell me about it every other minute.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2013)

Social justice.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 10, 2013)

Replacement Theology


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 10, 2013)

"Confessional." - Because too many who use it to describe themselves aren't.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 10, 2013)

Accountability Group


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 10, 2013)

"Resonate"


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

Charismatic Calvinist


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

devo


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> devo



Okay, now everyone do their devo. Did you have your devo today?


----------



## Frosty (Jan 10, 2013)

Before some sort of ministry event: "oh wait, let's go 'head and pray *real* *quick*!"

It's the "real quick" part I find amusing.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > devo
> ...



Was Rock Lobster or Whip It their big hit


----------



## Matthias (Jan 10, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > devo
> ...



WOW I have not heard that one.. I can't believe someone would say that haha


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

We may as well add devotional on the list. It is not much better than devo.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 10, 2013)

"Christian Spirituality" As in i don't go to Church but hold to Christian Spirituality.

"Spirit Filled Born Again Christian"

"Community"

"Gospeling"

Its already been said but my big one is "I need to pray about it."


----------



## Matthias (Jan 10, 2013)

"worship center" or "Christian Center" or any other way of trying to avoid the word Church


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

Worship Leader


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 10, 2013)

The Church - as in the building rather than the people.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 10, 2013)

No wonder you guys are jaded – you must hang around people and places or read stuff where they speak _Christianese_ all the time! I don't hear much of that stuff.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2013)

Sanctuary. (Either usage)


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jan 10, 2013)

"Faith Building" - just call it a gym, we all know what it is.


----------



## kappazei (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, my goodness!, 'The Lord led me to apply for this position.' Awesome, fabulous, tolerant, '...kicked it up a notch.'


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I find myself frequently saying, "What's interesting is..."


----------



## Frosty (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL. Just thought of an all time (NON) favorite of mine:

"God really has a sense of humor!"


Please! Somebody banish that phrase!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 11, 2013)

hedge of protection

travelling mercies


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 11, 2013)

1. "Born-Again Christian" - as if there is any other kind

in reformed circles:
2. "Sufficient for all, efficient for the elect"


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 11, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Was Rock Lobster or Whip It their big hit


It was whip it, rock lobster was a song by the B-52s. 

I think if I hear the term raw worship one more time I may be compelled to find some ominous way of ending this sentence. 


hammondjones said:


> "Sufficient for all, efficient for the elect"



I guess you are not a fan of the Canons of Dort then?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't believe that no one has mentioned the favorite teenage word "like," which functions as a working equivalent of every single word in the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 11, 2013)

"Clearly" when used to start any phrase.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 11, 2013)

"Like, whatever, man. That's just your opinion."


----------



## Zach (Jan 11, 2013)

"What does this passage mean to you?"


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jan 11, 2013)

Conservative church


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 11, 2013)

First Lady (relating to a pastor's wife)


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL, when they are probably not.


----------



## Frosty (Jan 11, 2013)

Frosty said:


> LOL. Just thought of an all time (NON) favorite of mine:
> "God really has a sense of humor!"





Tim said:


> LOL, when they are probably not.




Hey!


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you really laugh out loud? Be honest, brother.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 11, 2013)

So many have already said a few I would throw in. I had my phase of saying it (Maybe it's a college kid thing?), now I am sick of it:

Intentional.


----------



## gordo (Jan 11, 2013)

Bucket List.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2013)

Incarnational
Missional


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2013)

That's such a God thing...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2013)

Christianity isn't a religion, it's a relationship...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

"doing church"


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 11, 2013)

contextualization


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2013)

distinctives


----------



## Frosty (Jan 11, 2013)

Tim said:


> Did you really laugh out loud? Be honest, brother.



Yes, I did! I'm just trying to follow in God's footsteps because, as we know, He has an excellent sense of humor! (see what I did there?!)


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

I do see. But you didn't roll on the floor, did you?


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 11, 2013)

how about "reformed" since it is suddenly in vogue now
i tell ya... Rich Koster had some great ones... 
just sayn (i still like that one)


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jan 11, 2013)

CHURCH LEADERSHIP*

_______

* That is anything that is said in connection with Pastors & others. Christ is the Supreme Head and King of His Church and there is no such thing as Church Leadership outside of him.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 11, 2013)

Authentic


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 11, 2013)

"To be honest"


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 11, 2013)

rbcbob said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > Nouning, or verbing, or whatever you want to call taking a perfectly good noun and turning it into a verb: tasking, gifting, prioritizing, etc.
> ...



I haven't looked at this to much, but do collective nouns and/or verbs fit in a legitimate category?

Also, Missional, Authentic, Salvation Experience, Relevant all must go!


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2013)

ProtestantBankie said:


> and there is no such thing as Church Leadership outside of him.


Sounds like that might be along the lines of a Quaker view. I'd invoke WCF 31.3 as recognizing church government. 25.6 speaks of spiritual headship, not congregational governance. I'm not that familiar with your body. Do you all not have a leadership of ruling and teaching elders?


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2013)

hammondjones said:


> 2. "Sufficient for all, efficient for the elect"



I'll dissent on this one as well.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 11, 2013)

I decided to read through my own church's website to see what was there. I found the following offenders:

Community (used about a dozen times)
Spiritual journey
Go deep
Head and heart


----------



## Matthias (Jan 11, 2013)

"vision" 
pastor for preaching and vision 
worship arts


----------



## mvdm (Jan 12, 2013)

winsome


----------



## tommyb (Jan 12, 2013)

"personal narrative"


----------



## JOwen (Jan 12, 2013)

"Let me be clear", and "Let me be crystal clear". Dislike both.


----------



## Zach (Jan 12, 2013)

ProtestantBankie said:


> CHURCH LEADERSHIP*
> 
> _______
> 
> * That is anything that is said in connection with Pastors & others. Christ is the Supreme Head and King of His Church and there is no such thing as Church Leadership outside of him.


I also disagree, brother.

"For by the grace given to me I say to everyone among you not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think, but to think with sober judgment, each according to the measure of faith that God has assigned. For as in one body we have many members, and the members do not all have the same function, so we, though many, are one body in Christ, and individually members one of another. Having gifts that differ according to the grace given to us, let us use them: if prophecy, in proportion to our faith; if service, in our serving; the one who teaches, in his teaching; the one who exhorts, in his exhortation; the one who contributes, in generosity; *the one who leads, with zeal;* the one who does acts of mercy, with cheerfulness." (Romans 12:3-8 ESV)


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 12, 2013)

Beginning the answer to a question with, "So, ..."


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 12, 2013)

"Let's unpack that a little" or "I want to unpack that a little" , when someone - usually a Baptist ( ! ) - is about to exegete a passage of Scripture. I know some popular speakers live out of their suitcases, but really......!

"We need to move out of our comfort zone"

"body ministry"

"Oh Lord, may you be the breaker-up-of-our-ways"

"the vision thing"


To be honest I don't come across this stuff too often - thankfully!


----------



## Frosty (Jan 12, 2013)

"My church just takes the Bible *literally*. You know, simply for what it says."


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's ditch these terms: 

politically correct

I'm offended


----------



## Tbordow (Jan 13, 2013)

City


----------



## Cymro (Jan 13, 2013)

The BBC started it,but now it has invaded the pulpit!-"iconic,"everthing and everyone 
is "iconic". Maybe a case of iconography!
Jeff O'Neil,S.Wales


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 13, 2013)

> resonate


 That just literally resonates with me! My partner and I will quiet time about that tomorrow morning


----------



## Randy in Tulsa (Jan 13, 2013)

"Preach the gospel to yourself." Transparent. "Self-righteous," when it's misused to criticize obedience. "Moral List," when it's misused to criticize obedience. "Legalistic," when it's misused to criticize obedience.


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2013)

That is a great idea and perhaps the best yet in this thread.


----------



## Curt (Jan 14, 2013)

This is so last year.


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 14, 2013)

Edward said:


> hammondjones said:
> 
> 
> > 2. "Sufficient for all, efficient for the elect"
> ...



I certainly have no problem with the statement for what it is, and I very, very much appreciate the 3FU. Let me be crystal clear, I think they are like epic. To unpack my comment, I'll say that I just don't think that this phrase as much of a reformed distinctive as some people might use it to be.

All I'm saying is,
1. Who would disagree that Christ's atonement was meritorious enough for sins of all people? Nobody.
2. Who would disagree that Christ's atonement is efficient for the elect. Nobody.

So, not a distinctive.

It's not the phrase that I don't like, it's the usage (not all usage, just some usage).


----------



## JStone (Jan 14, 2013)

mvdm said:


> winsome



This.


----------



## Beau Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

seeker sensitive and full gospel.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 14, 2013)

"The book of Revelations" Reason: delete the s , and I'm happy.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 14, 2013)

I have to ask in which context, or is this a joke?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like to ban the word "interrelate," as it seems to be a bastardization of "relate."


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 14, 2013)

Rat brains.


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2013)

hammondjones said:


> Who would disagree that Christ's atonement is efficient for the elect. Nobody.



What about those who don't believe in election?


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 15, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Christianity isn't a religion, it's a relationship...



This one drives me NUTS. It always makes me want to quote James about what pure religion is. I thought about this one the other day and have been meaning to post it here, but you beat me to it


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 15, 2013)

Also, "Be the hands and feet of Jesus"

"Contemporary Worship and Traditional Worship"

Can't remember if those were said yet...


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 15, 2013)

Pastor fashion.


----------



## Ubergopher (Jan 15, 2013)

The first couple are mostly military-specific (mainly in performance reports since I'm knee deep in two of them)

1. "Promote"
2. "Spear-headed"
3. "Enabled"
4. "Single handedly" 

A few church ones
1. Small group
2. Sold out

In general language
1. Any kind of misuse of "few, couple, bunch, pair"
2. YOLO (If you want your LO to be shorter, say that around me!)
3. Pirate
4. Paleo diet


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2013)

Preach the Gospel at all times. Use words if necessary.


----------



## chuckd (Jan 15, 2013)

JStone said:


> This.



Add this to the list.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 15, 2013)

sermonette


----------



## Matthias (Jan 15, 2013)

Ginger....when referencing people with red hair


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 15, 2013)

Edward said:


> hammondjones said:
> 
> 
> > Who would disagree that Christ's atonement is efficient for the elect. Nobody.
> ...



The word "elect" appears the Bible. Perhaps a "broadly-evangelical" Christian and I have totally different understandings of what that means. But even if a person thinks that the elect are those that God looked forward in time and saw would respond of their own free will, I submit that they will still agree with the statement.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 15, 2013)

"Don't Hit them over the head with the Bible"

"God is a "gentleman",and won't violate your "freewill""

"building bridges with people"

"I have no peace about it"

"God just want's me to be happy!"

"married in the eyes of God"

"It's a good idea....but is it a God idea?"

"You have got to meet people where they are at"

"Worship Team"

"God is really doing a work there"






Those just drive me mad!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2013)

God has cast one vote for you, the Devil has cast one vote against you - you must cast that deciding vote.


----------



## thbslawson (Jan 15, 2013)

Goodness, we have some nit-picky people here.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 17, 2013)

"Let us." Used repititiously in public prayer.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 17, 2013)

Unpack, to expand on the meaning of something. This was fresh for about a year. Now its use is quite stale.


----------



## KMK (Jan 17, 2013)

'demagogueing'


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 29, 2013)

traveling mercies


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 29, 2013)

"contemporary"
"new"
"relevant"

The last word is OK when you are using a 19th century dictionary. I would suggest that it is irredeemably associated with what is "new" and "contemporary". I thing I will start substituting the word pertinent for "relevant" (until that word too is irredeemably lost).


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jan 29, 2013)

jwithnell said:


> > resonate
> 
> 
> That just literally resonates with me! My partner and I will quiet time about that tomorrow morning



No! This is bad, bad, bad!


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 30, 2013)

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > > resonate
> ...



Why did I become a PB member?


----------

